# تكنولوجيا تدوير البطاريات المستعملهBattery Recycling Technology



## zayed all najjar (16 أكتوبر 2007)

We at zayed are committed to the employment of environment friendly technologies in our solutions for the used Lead-Acid Battery Recycling and Battery Manufacturing Industries, covering Secondary Lead Smelting, Lead Refining, Lead Alloying & Lead Oxides Manufacturing and Lead Pollution Control.

Our Battery Recycling Plant employ pyrometallurgical processes. Typically, in pyrometallurgical Secondary Lead Smelting, Lead Bearing Battery Materials are charged into a furnace together with appropriate fluxes & reductants, drosses, returning slags and process dusts for smelting. Reduction of Lead bearing material to crude Soft/Antimonial Lead takes place along with the formation of Lead bearing slag. The slag may be collected and smelted in a separate slag campaign in the same or another furnace. Mostly Blast / Tilting Rotary Furnaces are used, either singly or in different combinations, for single/multi stage smelting. The process employed, furnace combination, fluxes, reductants etc. are finalized taking into account the required plant capacity, required product mix, pollution control plant and environmental concerns, the desired level of flexibility in plant operation and the composition of available battery scrap. Kettle furnaces are used for refining and alloying operations
Pyrometallurgical processes have been the most widely used for Lead recycling. In a comparison with some other technologically more complex processes, the pyrometallurgical process scores high on parameters like low capital & lifecycle costs and requirement of highly skilled manpower, economic viability of a range of capacities and relatively low core electrical power requirements, among many others. The use of modern pollution control technologies and design ensures environmental compliance. Smaller scale Battery Recycling Plant are a more economically and environmentally viable alternative to large-scale units for many reasons, particularly for developing and small market areas/countries
Our well-designed blast/tilting rotary furnaces, integrated with modern accessories and pollution control equipment form the core of our Battery Recycling Plant, which have proven to be technically and economically viable for a range of capacities, while showing good compliance with environmental standards.
Innovations in Technology 
GBF Blast Furnaces: We have designed and developed a special blast furnace, the GBF (patent pending), for Secondary Lead Smelting which combines the features of low set-up and operating costs, high process efficiency, low maintenance requirements due to no moving parts and user-friendly features. This furnace can achieve production levels of up to 12 tonnes/day.
Rotary Furnaces: Our rotary furnaces have a variety of fitment options, optional tilting mechanisms, a simple, reliable and robust design and display good operating/efficiency characteristics
Lead Pollution Control: We have developed advanced designs and configurations for pollution control solutions to a wide variety of needs .Our air pollution control Plant employ modern technology and exceed the local environmental requirements at our various project sites.
Our technology deployments combine environment-friendliness with flexibility and economical viability. Our integrated turnkey plant installations comprising of Secondary Lead Smelting, Refining and Alloying (Lead Oxide Manufacturing, if required) units, Pollution Control Plant and accessory equipment meet the complete needs of medium sized Used Battery Recycling units and manufacturing Plant with guaranteed design performance


----------



## zayed all najjar (16 أكتوبر 2007)

Services & Turnkey Projects
We at zayed deliver a complete range of services and reliable Turnkey solutions for the used Lead-Acid Battery Recycling and Pollution Control for Battery Manufacturing Industry, at competitive capital and low total lifecycle costs, with special emphasis on effective pollution control. Our team of specia****s has wide experience in design, formulation of equipment requirements, construction supervision, integration & day to day operations and comprises of metallurgical, chemical, mechanical, electrical and civil engineers, as well as R&D personnel. When necessary, Gravita draws on the experience of specialised consultants to be able to offer comprehensive one stop solutions


Our Expertise Covers 
Secondary Lead Smelting 
Lead Refining 
Lead Alloying 
Lead Sub-Oxide, Red Lead and Litharge Manufacturing 

Optimizing production and melting of environmental status for Lead processing industry


All technical aspects related to Lead Battery Recycling

Our Services
zayed executes various types of project development studies followed by engineering, procurement & construction management (EPCM)-Turnkey plant supply or integrated project, construction supervision, commissioning, start-up and post start-up services. For existing units, we provide a range of services aimed at expanding production, enhancing efficiency and addressing occupational health & environmental concerns

Feasibility studies 

Economic evaluations 
Preparation of detailed project reports 

Plant design and costing including detailed engineering, mechanical design, equipment specifications, piping systems, material handling and pollution control systems etc. 

Supply of equipment including Smelting Blast/Rotary Furnaces, Refining Furnaces & Equipment, Battery Breaking and processing equipment, integrated set of pollution control equipments and other items as mentioned above. 

Plant construction & erection supervision, commissioning & start-up services

A Typical Turnkey Project Engagement 
Feasibility Study : We go in for a thorough study of the proposed project including all the relevant impacting factors like availability and cost of raw material, required manpower, project cost analysis, environmental impact study and marketability of the finished product.

Detailed Project Report : Our team finalises the ideal plant capacity, configuration and final product mix after taking into account all the abovementioned factors. Based on these inputs, a detailed project report is prepared covering the financial, commercial and technical parameters.

Plant and Project Design : Our design engineers prepare the complete design of the plant with the requisite R&D inputs. Our final proposal includes the overall plant design as well as customised design options, taking into account the land availability, environmental conditions and project size. Our design is fully detailed and includes a set of complete engineering drawings. 

Supply of Plant and Machinery : We have a modern and well equipped work shop for machine manufacturing where our engineers follow the recommended machine specifications working to strict tolerances. In case of outsourced/ bought out items, our vendors/suppliers/fabricators have to pass through a strict screening and parameter check process. Most of our suppliers are ISO-9000 certified companies. All engineering items are first integrated at one site. Finally the machines are shipped after a thorough inspection and testing process.

Erection, commissioning and start-up : We provide a complete support system to take a facility from construction to production. Our commissioning team oversees plant erection as per the design parameters, in close coordination with the client staff. Later it ensures fully satisfactory post commissioning production levels and smooth handover to the local operating staff after the required operational training. We believe in building valuable skills that remain onsite following the transfer of care, custody and con


----------



## zayed all najjar (16 أكتوبر 2007)

Turnkey project services 

Operations assistance and management

Training and technical staff outsourcing

Productivity studies including smelting and refining instructions or improvements 

Environmental and Occupational Health Assessments 

For operational units, a complete range of services for modernisation, expansion, retrofitting for pollution control including technical studies, remediation, supply of equipment and integrati

Our goal is to provide our clients with modular and flexible choices of service packages to match their financial parameters and project cash flows rather than simply selling equipment, designs or metalwork. Our customers can choose from the entire range of services in our areas of expertise and have a package tailored for them with the satisfaction of obtaining proven and effective solutions to their needs

Turnkey project services 

Operations assistance and management

Training and technical staff outsourcing

Productivity studies including smelting and refining instructions or improvements 

Environmental and Occupational Health Assessments 

For operational units, a complete range of services for modernisation, expansion, retrofitting for pollution control including technical studies, remediation, supply of equipment and integrati

Our goal is to provide our clients with modular and flexible choices of service packages to match their financial parameters and project cash flows rather than simply selling equipment, designs or metalwork. Our customers can choose from the entire range of services in our areas of expertise and have a package tailored for them with the satisfaction of obtaining proven and effective solutions to their needs


----------



## zayed all najjar (16 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا جزء من الدراسه................اذا ما زلت مهتم بامكانك الاتصال 
تحياتى

تكنولوجيا تدوير البطاريات المستعملهBattery Recycling Technology 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

is increasingly difficult to develop a technologically competitive advantage in today’s business environment. More and more, differentiation depends on one’s capacity to offer added value services. It sets you apart from your competitors and provides the opportunity to create long term relationships with your customers.

نحن نختصر لك الجهد والوقت
فالى كافه الاخوه العرب...............recycle is good invesment
تحياتى
زايد


----------



## bint alsudan (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
can i ask u about the steps of productions line clearly ?


----------



## chemo100 (29 يوليو 2009)

also i want to ask you the same Q can i ask u about the steps of productions line clearly


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (10 أبريل 2010)

*الأبعاد البيئية لتدوير بطاريات السيارات السائلة*

من مكونات بطاريات السيارات الحمضية السائلة الرصاص والزنك والهيدروكلوريك أسيد والنحاس والبلاستيك أو المطاط والكبريت وكلها مواد خطرة باستثناء النحاس والمطاط والبلاستيك.

ما يقوم به بعض مدوري البطاريات السائلة من طرق بدائية تتلخص في حرق البطارية بالكامل للاستخراج الرصاص الثمين ومن خلال الحرق تصبح جميع المواد خطرة باستثناء النحاس ولكن الغازات الصادرة عن الحرق تفوق بكل المقاييس أي تلوث خطر آخر

لذا فإن تدوير البطاريات السائلة الحمضية يتم حاليا في بعض الدول من خلال نظام محكم لكسر البطارية وفصل البلاستيك والرصاص والنحاس بعضها عن بعض وجمع الغازات السامة وتنقيتها وتجنب تلامس الرصاص أو الأسيد مع العاملين والبيئة المحيطة

ولكن من ناحية أخرى وحيث أن 97% من البطارية السائلة يعاد تدويره لصناعة بطارية جديدة فإن تدوير البطاريات يعتبر من أنجح عمليات التدوير اقتصاديا وبيئيا فسعر البطارية التالفة حاليا 450 دولا للطن وسعر الرصاص بعد التدوير 2200 دولار للطن علما بأن الرصاص يكون 63% من إجمالي وزن البطارية

وفي هذا الموقع تصوير كامل لعملية تدوير البطاريات السائلة: www.plasticandtires.com

ويوجد في الموقع قسم باللغة العربية​


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## حمادي صالح (30 يونيو 2010)

أنا أبحث عن أحدث الطرق التكنولوجية لتدوير البطاريات


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (2 يوليو 2010)

حمادي صالح قال:


> أنا أبحث عن أحدث الطرق التكنولوجية لتدوير البطاريات



ستجد ما تبحث عنه في هذا الموقع المتخصص:

www.plasticandtires.com/ar


----------



## سعد الضويحى (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م احمد العراقي (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين على الجهود الطيبة


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (3 يوليو 2010)

من أكبر التحديات التي تواجهها عملية تدوير البطاريات السائلة هي الالتزام بالمعايير البيئية ومنها:

نسبة الرصاص الممكن تلامسه مع العاملين
نسب الانبعاثات إلى الهواء أثناء الصهر من أكسيد النيتروجين والزنك والكبريت والرصاص
نسب تلامس الأسيد مع العاملين
نسب تسرب الأسيد أثناء عملية كسر البطاريات إلى المياه الجوفية
نسب تسرب المياه الملوثة بالرصاص والأسيد إلى المجاري العامة 

ومع ذلك فإن تدوير البطاريات السائلة واستخراج الرصاص وصناعة البطاريات الجديدة وتدويرها وصناعتها مرات ومرات ومرات تجعل من البطاريات السائلة قصة نجاح حقيقية ...


----------



## سمير شربك (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعد الضويحى (6 يوليو 2010)

thanx


----------



## دربي صعب (19 ديسمبر 2010)

هل تدوير البطارية بالطرق الحديثه يعني شحنها بدون فك البطارية مجرد أجهزة شحن فقط
افضل من الصهر والاعادة الكلية أم لا
وشكرآ جزيلآ


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ahmedfahim (24 يناير 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك*


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (14 مارس 2011)

دربي صعب قال:


> هل تدوير البطارية بالطرق الحديثه يعني شحنها بدون فك البطارية مجرد أجهزة شحن فقط
> افضل من الصهر والاعادة الكلية أم لا
> وشكرآ جزيلآ



التدوير يعني استعادة المواد الخام من المخلفات

ما تسأل عنه هو التجديد، أي إضافة حياة جديدة من خلال إحلال بعض المواد المنتهية، بهذا الأسلوب نمد من حياة المعدات ولكنها لن تكون كالجديدة ويمكن ممارسة هذا العمل في المعدات التي فيها ... قليل من الروح


----------

